# good night light?



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i am planning my first night time hunt for me and my youngest son when he comes home on leave

and i am in need of some info from all of you more experienced folks

i have everything we need to hunt except for a hand held spot light(has to be hand held by law here)

so what is a good and inexpexsive hand held spot light for night time hunting?

what color is best,white,red,green?

and any other info would be helpfull

thanks

tim


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think red is best and sorry I am not up to date on the spotlights.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thansk PW

other things i just thought of that i should have asked

is l.e.d. better than standard bulb?

get true red bulb/l.e.d. or get a white light with a red cover?

how many candle watt is minimum recomendation?

we will be hunting woods and fields


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

If you want a super cheap, decent light go grab you a battery operated / rechargeable "Brinkmann" brand light from Walmart. If you get the right one, it will have 3 different color lenses in it and should be under $40. Only drawback is they are a bit heavy but even the portable Lightforce light I run is a beast with its external battery.

Should look like this:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Brinkmann-800-2380-W-Brinkmann-Q-Beam-Max-Million-III-Rechargeable-Spotlight/22145425

Be careful not to buy the one that has no battery. It's meant to plugin to a 12v car adapter only and won't do any good as a handheld.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I would go with Red. White and green blind you not the critter when it is snowing even the slightest. At least they did for me. I really like the green for a clear night as I could see better... but still the red is more usable most often. I just started night hunting again. Lights have come a long way in the last 10 years.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

This is the light I use. I got it from Wallyworld in clearence for about $20.00. It is not going to last all night long but it is got for a couple sets. It is very light and portable.If you are going to do alot of walking into a site it is great.I got some lenses covers from my Old Wheatlight and they clip on to this lite perfect. The lenses are available from NIte-Lite. They also over a variety of lights to choose from though they are a little more expensive they are designed for night hunting and portability. They are a good investment any way since if your like me a good light comes in handy for more things than just hunting.










This is Model # SL5W09 with a 5 watt LED.

Hope this helps

Rodney


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm a fan of bright flashlights. You should check out Noxx, as they have inexpensive lights that use readily available AA batteries and plenty bright for work out to 100.

C4P lights are a lot brighter and should be good out to 200+ for a decent price at start up time. As far as I can tell these should be comparable to the XLR and predator lights.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well thanks for the input guys,it is apprecated

i think for now i am just going to use my "stinger" flashlight

it is a white LED,but shines a couple hundred yards in the dark and very very bright

i showed the wife the c4p lights and told her that she and the boys could get me tht for my upcoming b-day

so hopefully they will (i know they will,they always get me what i want lol )

atleast i will be able to use that for the last half of our legal night hunting season then


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

Just curious what folks think about these two beams.

http://www.predatortalk.com/index.php?/topic/16889-If-you-had-to-choose...


----------

